

Ask HN: How to get out there? - mevlja

Hello guys,<p>I&#x27;m starting my freelance path, but I have some problems. I can&#x27;t get my name out to the people seeking freelancers.<p>I updated my portfolio, added my recent work, wrote case studies etc. I am active on Dribbble, but I just can&#x27;t get good clients.<p>How did you started freelancing? What do you recommend me?
======
nteL
Here is a site that connects entrepreneurs looking for a variety of freelance
projects with top notch developers. Heard about this recently, but it seems
like a great way to start off before beginning to freelance independently (if
that is what you are interested in): [https://gun.io/](https://gun.io/)

~~~
mevlja
Thanks! I will try gun.io

------
jonah
Depends on what kind of work you're looking for, but most potential clients
aren't checking out Dribbble. Get out into your community and make connections
with people. The more people who know what you do and you know what they need,
the more likely a connection will be made.

~~~
mevlja
I heard that many clients are browsing Dribbble. Many desigers get work just
from there. But I don't have that king of luck, I guess.

~~~
jonah
Who do you want to hire you? What work do you want to do?

